# Mango Wheat Beer!



## BambisBrewingBeer (16/5/13)

Hi Guys,

Super new to this site but not so new to brewing, this being said I need some help/ opinions. 

It's the first time I'm brewing with out my Ex (the expert when it comes to brewing), though I am super confident brewing a kit beer, I'm not so confident when it comes to additions other than hops.

This weekend I'm planning on Making a Mango Wheat Beer using Coopers Wheat Beer Kit and Mango... This is where I become unsure.

I have Mango Essence, the same stuff they add to Vodka(as recommended by the dude at the home brew store) But i would like to know what your opinions are? Should I use mango juice or puree instead? Not too keen on using real fruit due to wild yeast. And when should I add the juice/ Puree/ Essence, before or after fermentation? 

So this is my dilemma, if you got any ideas/ advice it would be super appreciated. 

Cheers, 

Bambi


----------



## Helles (16/5/13)

Cant really help here but the mango Witbier i made with 5 fresh (frozen) mangoes
didnt turn out tasting to much like it had mango in it was a bit tart but no fruit flavour
Hopefully the mango essence will give a better result
I think i would try the essence before anything else if i was to do it again


----------



## kezza (17/5/13)

i made a mango lager not long ago i added 2kg of mango puree about 5days into fermentation i did pasturise the mango before adding it


----------



## joshuahardie (17/5/13)

I always add the mango at serving time, usually a pure juice or a concentrated puree.
Much more controllable, and you are getting 2 beers for the price of one if you feel like a normal wheat beer from time to time.



To answer your question, I would go buy a wheat beer from a bottle o and add one drop of the mango essence to it. Try it and if you like that taste, then push ahead with the essence.

Assuming that tastes wierd, which I think it might, I would add puree after fermentation, if you keg the beer and keep it cold you may be able to avoid a secondary fermentation, but if you bottle you might find it is inevitable that the sugar in the fruit will ferment and change the flavour profile of the beer.

Whatever way you go, let us know what you did and how it tastes.

Good luck


----------



## JDW81 (17/5/13)

I've had success using a tin or two of mango nectar (the stuff should be in the juice aisle of the super market). It will already be pasteurised so there is no risk of infection. Frozen mango cheeks will also work, but you'll need to puree them first. I haven't done this, but I know of many others who have. There isn't a huge infection risk with using frozen stuff, but if you're worried, puree, add a little water and put on the stove and hold at about 70-75 degrees for about 10 minutes (I think this is below the temperature that pectins will be drawn out of the fruit into solution).

Or, add in the glass and you have the best of both worlds. I'd be more inclined to do the this these days.

JD


----------



## brentice (17/5/13)

i like the sound of this beer.....Its true h34r:


----------



## Josh (17/5/13)

You can also control wild yeast with campden tablets. I plan on doing this with some mango and putting it in secondary of a wheat beer.


----------



## joshuahardie (17/5/13)

Josh,
How much do you use in a batch to kill yeast?

I use a single tablet crushed in my mash water to drive off the chlorine smell from my local water supply, and that has no affect on yeast viability.


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/13)

Type "essences" into the Search Box at the top RHS of the page & select Google as your search machine.
You will find a few threads that may be of help


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/13)

At the Löwenbrau in Sydney, they add mango puree after pouring the beer.

I feel that fermenting the essence might alter the result you want for the beer.

I would recommend a true Weizen yeast and add the essence or puree post-ferment and definitely post-pour for the puree.

I have brewed weizen and added mango puree to the glass. Use a weizen glass if you can get one, too.

FWIW, Les.


----------



## Edak (17/5/13)

As the others have mentioned, adding fruit to fermenter doesn't give you the result that you are looking for. I tried the same thing with passionfruit a few weeks back and it's got no passionfruit taste to it any more. adding essence might be better but I recommend fruit to glass...


----------



## Josh (17/5/13)

joshuahardie said:


> Josh,
> How much do you use in a batch to kill yeast?
> 
> I use a single tablet crushed in my mash water to drive off the chlorine smell from my local water supply, and that has no affect on yeast viability.


Never done it before. I think one tablet in only 2kg of fruit and a small amount of water, would be more effective in killing yeasts than a tablet in a full batch of hot liquor pre-boil.


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (17/5/13)

Thanks heaps all!

I'm going to go with adding the Essence/ Juice/ Puree *after* the fermentation period and keep the keg in the fridge to prevent it from fermenting again. 

To make my decision on what addition I'm going to use I'll add doing a bit of experiment with a few mates tomorrow by adding small amounts of the additions to a Coopers Wheat beer and we'll to tasting of a variety of combinations (Also made tasting note sheet). Hopefully this will also help with the final addition quantity I'll need.


----------

